# Need a good cheap computer case from newegg.



## newtekie1 (Nov 4, 2010)

I need some suggestions.

Normally I'd just buy my favorite cheap case: Rosewill R218-P-BK Black SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower ...

But newegg is being stupid and only lets you buy it in a combo with Win7, and I don't need Win7 so that would be wasted money.

So I need something similar.  Something around $35 shipped maybe slightly over but nothing over $40 shipped and something that is comparable.  It has to have good airflow, a 120mm Fan in the back and the front is a must, and it has to be classy looking so no tacky lights or side windows.

Any suggestions?

Edit:  Forgot to mention it needs to be ATX, no MicroATX.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2010)

THis is it no doubt about it

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119227


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811815004


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 4, 2010)

I used this case for a build for my friend's mom not too long ago.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147112

Good little case. Here's some photos of that case with stuff in it, for an idea of how compact it is.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Nov 4, 2010)

THIS because it has a 120mm fan, no side windows and no lights.

Or this :
GIGABYTE Luxo X142 Black SECC / ABS ATX Mid Tower ...

It looks classy.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Forgot to mention it needs to be ATX, no MicroATX.

That Xigmatek looks nice, but it doesn't look like it has a spot for a fan in the front.  This is going to be a server, and will likely have at least 4 hard drives in it, so a fan in the front to keep cool air flowing over them is a must in this situtation.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 4, 2010)

You also got a couple here listed @ 29.99.
http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com...lt.php?keywords=mid+tower+refurbished&x=0&y=0


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 4, 2010)

Agree with Jr...that Elite looks like it would fit the bill nicely.  http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?products_id=157  (Hiya OC! )


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> THis is it no doubt about it
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119227




+1
very nice chose, it's look like 80$ case or maybe more


----------



## Zen_ (Nov 4, 2010)

Xigmatek Asgard II
Apex Vortex 3620

They look like the same case with different front panels. Found a review of the Asgard II here if you're interested. It only comes wit 1x 120mm fan but I assume that another can be installed in front. For $40 shipped it looks like a very decent budget case. 

It's too bad newegg no longer sells this case. I got one a few years back for $40 shipped and it was an outstanding basic case.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> THis is it no doubt about it
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119227



wow i like this case, black interior and window for a good price, the only thing i don't like is that the HD bays faceback not out... still it a good find!


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, I really like tha Xigmatek case for sure, now that the review confirms that a 120mm can be put in the front I think that is my case.  Though the Coolermaster refurb is hard to pass up at that price too...hmmmm...


----------



## n-ster (Nov 4, 2010)

before yesterday there was a free ship promo


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 4, 2010)

yeah definelty go with the xig, or if the extra few bucks isn't an issue the cooler master. 

but avoid the rosewill's as they're steel and servers have enough to worry about in the heat vs reliability battle.


----------

